# Show Training - Your Routine



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch (May 16, 2015)

I just have a quick question about training dairy goat kids for show.

I have been told to halter train my kids so they get used to walking with me, beside me, and so they get used to my pace.

Problem #1 is I can't find any halters small enough to fit baby goats. Do any of you know where I could find some?

Others tell me to just start of with the chain collars and lead them around until they are used to it. 

What do you all do for training your dairy goat (Meat goats aren't trained differently right?) training? When do you start?

Thank ya'll!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

My kids get their own collar and as soon as they are weaned, get tied up to eat grain. After a few struggles, they learn to stand while tied up. Since they follow me anyway, leading them by a leash then by the collar is easy.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

We start with collars right away. When they're a little older (1-2 months) we'll work on "Walk on" Most of the time the lesson only lasts for 15-30 seconds. But lessons get longer as they get older. One key is working with them every day. They're kids, so they will still get nutso in the ring at times, but I've been amazed how compliant our goats are compared to other peoples'. I'm thinking it's because my daughters literally work with their goats EVERY day.


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch (May 16, 2015)

Thanks for the replies! I will definitely use those techniques, and work with them as much as I can.


----------



## jaimn (May 16, 2015)

Great ideas, and great thread - I was wondering the same thing!

Is the kid grain the same as the mama grain? Does it matter at 2 months? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

First off, always touch thier legs and udder area starting day one. It'll be a lot easier to set them up later if they're used to having their legs touched. 
I give all the kids a collar at 1-2 weeks, it helps them get used to it, and then I start on learning to lead.


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch (May 16, 2015)

Bump


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Just use a lamb halter, but turn it so the lead that pulls tight goes up around the head and not tight around the nose. Their nose bridge is not very sturdy and you can kill them by pulling too hard and breaking their nose. 
I use the chains from day one for my Boers and Nigerian dwarves. First, just put the chain on and go wherever the kid goes while keeping a slight tension on the chain. After a day or so of that, start trying to lead them where you want them to go. It takes time and patience.


----------

